# bsnl penta T-pad is701r boot problem



## v1india (May 15, 2012)

I recieved my bsnl tab a week back it was working properly till i thought to restart it.
Now the tab gets hang on the boot screen itself!
From the pantel support i got the below instructions

*docs.google.com/open?id=0B1ecPgcLz140VXg3RDdJY2QyR0k

But in iuw utility file it is not detecting the removable sd card.
Is there any solutions?


----------



## Aerrow (May 15, 2012)

v1india said:


> I recieved my bsnl tab a week back it was working properly till i thought to restart it.
> Now the tab gets hang on the boot screen itself!
> From the pantel support i got the below instructions
> 
> ...



I dont suppose anyone here will be able to help as it might be a hardware issue. When u say Pantel Support, do you mean Online Support or a Service Center
? If its the former, then I suggest trying the latter..


----------



## mdgulam (Jun 14, 2012)

I also had the same problem but I sorted out it easily using wht the support ppl provided.

*docs.google.com/open?id=0B1ecPgcLz140VXg3RDdJY2QyR0k

this link provided 2 compressd folders-

1.File1 - It hs utility 2 burn Android Image in a SD Card 
2.File2 (in 4 parts)- It hs Android 2.3 image .

Precautuons: Compressed (Zip) files must be extracted b4 use. All Parts of File2 will be extracted in a single folder named File2

Removable Media must be a microSD card so tht it can be inserted in th TFcard slot of the Tablet.

Follow the instructions given in d Word document.

When ready with the Bootable SD card insert it in the TFcard slot of the tablet.

Press Back button (one on the top of 3 buttons) and power button simulatneously. [ keep pressed back button thn press power on)

At the boot screen when prompted to press button for recovery, Press the back button again.

And Done....recovery process starts.....viola....in less than 5 mins ur Tablet is recoverd and ready 2 go......huraaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## pp070862 (Jun 29, 2012)

I cannot view my sd drive, please help


----------



## myabcxyz (Jul 1, 2012)

Pls attach file in rapidshare or in mediafire ...Google doc not working


----------



## myabcxyz (Jul 3, 2012)

Try this
Hold power button and then press reset button at back for sometime

or

Hold reset button and then press power button


----------



## Pantel Technologies (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi V1India, if you are still facing the technical issue then kindly provide us with your Booking Id and Contact No. and we will assist you with the issue.


----------



## rahulkumar7887 (Sep 12, 2012)

The software is not detecting SD card please help.


----------



## deependra (Sep 29, 2012)

v1india said:


> I recieved my bsnl tab a week back it was working properly till i thought to restart it.
> Now the tab gets hang on the boot screen itself!
> From the pantel support i got the below instructions
> 
> ...



Whole think is waste because these docs files are not working.
If you want to reset or reinstall the fresh OS on penta TPAD IS701R go to below mail and every thing is working perfectly in that.
Please read every step very carefully.

got to below url and fix all the problem related to Penta
Gadget Lead: Format Penta Tpad IS701R or Installing OS Penta Tpad IS701R

Please give your comment as well. I checked that  installation ways are correct and working properly


----------

